# Handel's Messiah - Unto Us a Child is Born



## jason4445 (Dec 16, 2010)

Outside the Hallelujah Chorus this movement is probably the best known

Unto Us a Child is Born

Isaiah 9: 6
For unto Us a Child is born, unto Us a Son is given: and the government shall be upon His shoulder: and His name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MS3vpAWW2Zc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MS3vpAWW2Zc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

